# How to finish drywall



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

So this is how it's done, right? :whistling2:

http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_index.asp?page_id=35720195


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> So this is how it's done, right? :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_index.asp?page_id=35720195


all these years in denial ..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I guess that settles the Mesh or Paper debate!:jester: funny at the beginning it looked like they were using that wet and stick paper tape. On a side note, YES that is EXACTLY how DIY's should finish drywall!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

where do i get one of those flying drywall knives and what do i have to feed it to make it go????? also i never thoght of using my six inch to flip eggs with. maye it eats eggs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mesh tape


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone remember that cartoon with the talking snake. The one that would sound like Hello my name is sssssnake. That is what that narrator reminds me of. Funny!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Anyone remember that cartoon with the talking snake. The one that would sound like Hello my name is sssssnake. That is what that narrator reminds me of. Funny!


Jungle book.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

http://youtu.be/srKtxBUZJJw

This guys knife skills are amazing.:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> http://youtu.be/srKtxBUZJJw
> 
> This guys knife skills are amazing.:blink:


Why? Why do you try to hurt me so?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> http://youtu.be/srKtxBUZJJw
> 
> This guys knife skills are amazing.:blink:


 And you thought I was scewed up,,,,,LOL,,:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> http://youtu.be/srKtxBUZJJw
> 
> This guys knife skills are amazing.:blink:


And after only 15 years......

But maybe it's the kind of knifing DIYers should/need to be shown. Hard to develop any real knife finishing skill when doing only a project or 2.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

knife-swap!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

MUDBONE said:


> knife-swap!


Sounds good to me, I'm single so I will swap knifes.


----------

